# 55 gallon tank stocking suggestions?



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

I am purchasing a full 55 gallon tank set up from a coworker's nephew for $50. He says it has everything but a heater, although I have no idea what the filtration is. From the small picture I got there appear to be 2 HOB filters.

Anyway.

I will not be setting the tank up for another year or so as my living arrangements for the coming year are only temporary - I'm renting a basement room. I will hopefully be moving into a place of my own once my lease expires, though. So I want to take the time now to figure out what to do with it!

I really, really want to do a sorority, but I also want to dabble with other kinds of fish. If I were to establish a sorority in this tank, what fish would be compatible? I know cory cats would be good. What about bristlenose plecos? Or schooling fish of some sort? I'd be afraid of schooling fish getting ganged up on. Can you have a sorority/community tank in one or is that just seriously asking for trouble?

As a side note this tank will be HEAVILY planted if I do a sorority. Like, jungle tank.

I want an active tank with some variety, so I think a sorority might not be my first choice in the end, but I'm curious to know if it could work. If it doesn't is anyone experienced with other tropical freshwater fish?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

A sorority is active and full of variety! 

Anyways, with the amount of time you have to plan and the size of the tank, there's quite a lot of things you can do. As you're going to plant it anyways, I would make it an npt. You and your fishes will love it!

Any idea of how many girls to want?


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

Not too many... maybe 8? Would that be too few for a large tank?


----------



## ringo3632 (Nov 22, 2011)

i was just reading a post in the habitat section on stocking a 20gal with females and they said you could do 12 in that easy. i've never tried it but i'm assuming in a 55 it would be easy as well!


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm sure it would be! I also know that the more fish there are the more spread out the aggression is.

So if I go this route, what other fish could I put in with them that won't be nipped to death?


----------



## ringo3632 (Nov 22, 2011)

i never had a problem with mollys or platys..my girlfriend has three females with a bunch of those and some goldfish.. but she never said anything about having any problems with them together. just make sure they have short fins. lol at least, from my bit of experience with males and seeing the little bit with her females.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a 55 gallon tank. I have 7 female bettas, 9 neon tetras, 6 zebra danios, 5 julii cories, 3 oto catfish, 3 amano shrimp, one nerite snail, and some pond snails, ramshorn snails, and malaysian trumpet snails that came in on plants. Everyone gets along really well. It's fairly heavily planted, but only a few of the plants are very tall. The other ones are getting there.

^^sidenote for ringo- She has bettas and goldfish in the same tank? That's not recommended because bettas are tropical and like warm water while goldfish would rather be in cool water.


----------



## ringo3632 (Nov 22, 2011)

yeah She Didn't Exactly Want The Goldfish.. But She Has It Set A Bit Warmer For The Bettas.She'S trying To Find Someone That Wants Them ButBla Bla Bla.. 

But Beyond That, What Short Plants Are You Using?

And Sorry About The Caps, My Phone KeepsDoing It On This Site..


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

The only short plants I have are anubias and Argentine sword. All of my other plants get really tall (some are not tall yet but they will be).


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

I had about 25 females in my 55g sorority and yes there was space for more but the 25 seemed a bit overcrowded for them. I unfortunatly did not quarentine a new girl and I lost 10 of them to coloumnaris, and they remaining seem much happier


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I would suggest 10-12 bettas, bottom feeders like loaches or cories, and a couple shoals of mid swimmers like tetras or rasboras or barbs. Bristlenose plecos do fine with bettas, but whatever stock you emd up with REALLY depends on he water hardness in your new place. the fish i mentioned do better in soft water, and that's really important. it affects their internal organs and overall lifespan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

